# Problème de session iCloud qui expire



## nmartel (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir j'ai un problème lorsque je suis sur itunes, il me demande de retaper mon mot de passe iCloud sans arrêt, il me met votre session iCloud a expiré. C'est embêtant je dois rentrer mon mot de passe sans arrêt ?


----------



## One more macuser (6 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, 

Petit up car même problème ici et ça me saoule profondément, j'ai bien tenté cette solution: 

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3504041?tstart=0

Mais le résultat est le même ça revient sans arrêt, toutes les 5 minutes. 
Je deviens fou, quelqu'un aurait-il une solution? 

Utilisant iTunes Match c'est hyper gênant.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## LoupioSophia (5 Octobre 2015)

Je rencontre le même problème, alors que je n'ai jamais utilisé iCloud. iCloud est désactivé (dans les préférences systèmes), et iTunes m'indique tout de même à chaque démarrage puis de temps à autres que "Votre session iCloud a expiré…"

Par ailleurs, je ne parviens pas à démarrer iTunes en mode sans échec. Si quelqu'un a la moindre idée de solutions, merci de nous la poster !


----------



## jasmus (12 Octobre 2015)

Je rencontre actuellement le même problème et je ne trouve vraiment pas de solution. si quelqu'un peut nous aider. merci


----------



## LoupioSophia (20 Octobre 2015)

Up ! ;-)


----------



## gingko (30 Octobre 2015)

+ 1
moi aussi cela me les casse menu 
d'autant plus que le icloud c'est pas mon truc 






une solution ?


----------



## LoupioSophia (4 Novembre 2015)

Le problème semble être le même pour tous les utilisateurs de OS El Capitan qui n'ont pas recours à iCloud…

Une solution serait plus que bienvenue…


----------



## LoupioSophia (4 Novembre 2015)

J'ai peut-être une piste, en fait… Mais il faudrait que vous la vérifiez :

Si vous n'utilisez ni l'iTunes Store, ni iCloud,

- Activez l'iTunes Store dans les préférences d'iTunes (iTunes > Préférences > Store) ;
- Sous la barre de lecture, rendez-vous sur l'onglet "iTunes Store" ;
- Dans la barre des menus, ouvrez le menu "Store", entre "commande" et "Fenêtre" ;
- À la fin du menu, choisissez "Fermer la session".

- Retourner dans les Préférences d'iTunes si vous souhaitez désactiver l'iTunes Store…

Dites-moi si ça marche chez vous…


----------



## LoupioSophia (4 Novembre 2015)

NB : activer et désactiver le store se fait via les préférences parentales et non via le store (dans les préférences d'iTunes)… Sorry.


----------



## gingko (4 Novembre 2015)

LoupioSophia a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez ni l'iTunes Store, ni iCloud,



heu et si on utilise itunes store et le cloud dans sa version réduite mais pas dans sa version Musique

car la est le pb cf ce pop up dans mon post   " votre session dans la bibliothèque de musique Icloud à expiré"

me priver du store pour ne plus avoir ce pop up pas trop ..

mais je sens qu'on approche


----------



## MacMadam (18 Novembre 2015)

Je me permets de relancer ce sujet car j'ai le même problème... et ça me gonfle grave  

Peut-être est-ce lié, mais je n'avais plus été sur iTunes depuis la fin de mon essai gratuit Apple Music que je n'ai pas poursuivi. Autre souci qui est apparu en même temps: chaque morceau que j'ai récemment acheté via le Store affiche un nuage en pointillés. 

Je peux écouter ces morceaux, mais ils ne semblent pas être sur mon ordi. J'ai également ce message étrange quand je tente de glisser ces morceau achetés dans une playlist existante de ma bibliothèque: "La Playlist XXX ne peut pas être ajoutée à votre bibliothèque musical iCloud. Les playlists de la bibliothèque iCloud ne peuvent contenir que des morceaux provenant de votre bibliothèque musicale iCloud. Cette playlist ne peut pas être chargée, car elle comprend d'autres types de contenu multimédia ou des morceaux non compatibles."

Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## MacMadam (18 Novembre 2015)

Pour info, j'ai résolu mon problème de nuage en me déconnectant de ma session iTunes. Plus de picto de "nuage" près de mes achats affichés dans ma playlist. Et je ne ne suis plus harcelée par ces messages m'annonçant que ma session a expiré et que je dois rentrer mon mot de passe. 
Du moins, pour l'instant.


----------

